# Cost of Dog Ownership-Realistic Views



## msdizzydolores (Jul 18, 2010)

I've read every book I can, every site I can and I just want an honest opinion on the real costs of owning a dog. My only fear of owning a pet is the vet bills...which is, but is not a real concern. 

I say this because if I get the dog I truly want (Mastiff) I know vet bills will be something I will probably struggle with. I'm just being honest. I've always had dogs growing up so this will be my first time having a dog on my own...and if I get a dog who turns out to not be healthy, the vet bills will scare me silly. Something I shouldn't worry about...but it's hard not to.

I know there is pet insurance and I've heard the pros and cons of those...but I want a real pet owners views on taking care of a dog monthly...i.e., food, toys, etc.

I know financially I can handle it. But the thought of doing something *new* is always scary...it happened when I brought my condo...and 8 years later...I'm still here and doing well!!

I'm so nervous...so why am I questioning myself, my financial capability and my personal savvy to be able to do this??? I know I can do it...but I'm making excuses...
and I looooooove dogs so much...what the heck is wrong with me? LOL


----------



## Althea (Jun 23, 2010)

We just adopted a puppy from a shelter and that was three hundred dollars alone. We have also gone to the vet for twice so far, he is only 12 weeks and that has been about 250 dollars. His heartguard is 8 dollars a month and his frontline is 18 dollars a month. He has to go back in 2 weeks for a lyme vaccine and that is about a 60 dollar visit. And then two weeks after that for the rest of his boosters. We spend about 50 dollars a month on Blue Buffalo, and it has lasted pretty much the whole month he has been here. 

Mastiffs are much more expensive obviously, since there so large. 

And I know there are more qualified people to answer. Oh toys....I dont even know what we have spent.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

It all depends. With a giant breed you are going to pay more for EVERYTHING! 2 of my 3 dogs are giant breeds and they aren't cheap. Even with something like antibiotics you can spend over $100 easily, whereas a small breed owner might only have to pay $20. 

A Mastiff while growing (if you start with a pup) is going to be eating a whole ton of food. The nice thing is that they tend to eat a lot less when they are full grown. My Swissy (a molosser breed related to mastiffs) only eats about 2 cups of food a day now that she's 15 months. So it was bad for awhile as she went through growth spurts but has leveled off nicely. She's still maturing and filling out but it's a much slower process at this point.

Vet bills are going to vary. I hesitate to give numbers because I'm in the northeast and our vet costs are much higher than most other areas. I will say you are going to pay the same as any owner for the puppy vaccines because those don't go by weight. You are going to pay more for heartworm prevention and flea/tick prevention though. With heartworm you have to mix and match once the dog goes over 100lbs. So say you have a dog who is 151lbs. You buy two packs of heartworm pills for 51-100lb dogs and give two each month. My one girl is just over 100lbs now so I buy one pack of 51-100lb pills and another pack of 0-25lb pills and she gets one each of those because together they equal her weight. 

Spaying/neutering is going to be much more expensive. I'd do your research on this issue in giant breed dogs. There are studies out there to support waiting until sexual maturity to have that done, which usually means 15-24 months old. That means a giant dog under anesthesia and surgery and that is not cheap. You could also decide to do a gastropexy (tacking the stomach to keep it from twisting in the event of bloat) and that's going to add on even more. My one girl was just done and even with the break I got (really nice vet) it was $700+ including the gastropexy. 

Pet insurance - well, there are varying opinions. I do have insurance on my dogs and this is another instance where a giant breed gets you. IMO there are really only two companies worth looking at and that is Embrace and PetPlan. They both charge more for "select" breeds. The breed list is basically every type of giant breed dog. This is true of all insurance companies though. For my peace of mind it was worth getting because I know I'm covered if something like bloat or hip dysplasia were to happen (both very common for giant breeds). Mastiffs also have some of there own health issues on top of those two and you should look into that and if you go with a breeder over a rescue make sure the parents were both properly health tested.

It's just something that can really vary. My one girl has by and large been very healthy and hasn't cost me anything beyond normal pet care. My other girl had bad UTIs until she went through her first heat and cost significantly more. Both are from respected and responsible breeders but there is never any guarantee that you will have a perfect dog though you go to a good breeder so that you can at least stack the odds in your favor.


----------



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

O.K cost of a dog varies alot with where you live, and what size dog do you have. If you want a mastiff I suggest you to get it from a reputable breeder. The puppies do tend to be much more expensive than from a local news paper-ad, but you can save big time, later on. For example I purchased my bichon frise from a very reputable breeder he did cost me 1800$ but he has not been sick a day of his life, and has a wonderfull temperment. My best friend purchased a bichon from a local ad the dog has tremendous allergies to the point that all of the hair had to be cut off in order to give the treatment. Now she has to pay 50$ a month for meds plus the dog has to be on a special diet that costs 80$ month. Mastiffs are known for their joint and eye issues so a reputable breeder is a must.You will have some one time costs such as the dog bowls, leashes, collars,crate, dog bed. I think that all of the things listed you can get under 200$ crate being the most expensive due to the size. then there ate dot trainnning lessons that can run from 150$ and up. then there are vet fees my vet charges you 40 dollars per check up, if I remeber correctly basic puppy vaccienes that includes pavro and distemper costs 40$ times that by three, 15$for rabies, and 35$ for kennel cough. Then 250$ for big dog neuter/300 for spay. And then there are flea meds which cost 37$ for 3 month supply and then HW meds cost 42$ for 6 moths for a big dog.And then there is food and that depends on the dog and your choise. Here are some links http://www.aspca.org/adoption/pet-care-costs.html http://www.mastiff.org/


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I haven't found it to be terribly putting a dent in my bank account... I have a small 15lb dog though. So I can buy a $14 5.5lb bag of food and it can last us over a month. He gets bully sticks and they're around $35 for 10 of the really long thick ones... that lasts us around 2 months... however, I also buy Jackson a whole lot of unecessary things LOL.. he does not need more than 1 collar in reality but we've got about 10 piled up, ha. He's got 3 different harnesses, and basically a ton of stuff that is not needed but I have a serious shopping problem! Ha. I think I was definitely spending the most when I first got him... as a puppy those first vet visits can be expensive. Also earlier this year he came up limping and we had a surprise $350 vet visit with x-rays, bloodwork, etc. So things come up... but to me it's soo worth it.


----------



## LDMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

We have two small breed dogs so our costs are going to be different than yours. We spent roughly 4K the first year on our two doggies- a lot was fluff though. Some of the common expenses:
Pet Insurance 150.00 per year/per dog
Puppy Shots/Spay 363.40 per dog
other vet fees 600.00 per dog (ear infections, teeth removal, vaccine reaction, bacterial infection)
boarding 1000.00
Food 150.00
treats 250.00
Leashes/Collars/Harnesses 100.00 per dog
Flea protection 110.00 per year per dog
Heartworm meds 45.00 per year per dog
Joint health supplements 100.00 per year
Carriers/Crates/Beds, etc 500.00


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with you! lol Getting a dog is a major responsibility and requires a strong committment to remain responsible for the lifetime of the dog. Here's an example of a breakdown of initial costs, and then annual costs: http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2106&aid=1543
Scroll down to see the breakdown chart. 

Keep in mind that the more your dog weighs, the more everything costs, from neuter/spay to the food requirements. It's going to cost a LOT more for everything for a Mastiff than for a small or medium size dog.


----------



## pandakins (Dec 9, 2009)

Althea said:


> We just adopted a puppy from a shelter and that was three hundred dollars alone. We have also gone to the vet for twice so far, he is only 12 weeks and that has been about 250 dollars. His heartguard is 8 dollars a month and his frontline is 18 dollars a month. He has to go back in 2 weeks for a lyme vaccine and that is about a 60 dollar visit. And then two weeks after that for the rest of his boosters. We spend about 50 dollars a month on Blue Buffalo, and it has lasted pretty much the whole month he has been here.
> 
> Mastiffs are much more expensive obviously, since there so large.
> 
> And I know there are more qualified people to answer. Oh toys....I dont even know what we have spent.


$300?? I adopted Crea in 2008 at my shelter for $90 and that includes getting spayed and all of her shots.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I've easily spent $1k on Buffy in the first four months that I've had her (including the donation for rescuing her), and I even had a hand-me-down crate. Hopefully the costs will slow down now that she has all her puppy shots/spaying done and obedience classes paid for.



pandakins said:


> $300?? I adopted Crea in 2008 at my shelter for $90 and that includes getting spayed and all of her shots.


Buffy was also $350 from a rescue, but $100 will be refunded now that I've had her spayed (the price of them doing it was included in the adoption fee, but I opted to have my own vet do it instead). It also included her first set of shots and first de-worming, both done before I got her. It did seem a little high to me but it's a nonprofit that has to foster/board all of its pets and that rescues a lot of animals, some with serious health issues, so I didn't mind the higher price (and it seemed cheap after looking at a $1600 Boston Terrier from a reputable breeder =P).


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

We adopted Cam from a local shelter in June of 2009 and the adoption fee was $100.00.
We also spent about $250 for the crate, bed, food and toys etc.
His first vet visit was about $120.
He's on frontline which is about $40 for 3 months, and heartworm medicine which is $32 for 6 months.

As for toys, we've spent ALOT on toys over the past 16 months, but I have found he likes my husbands old socks the best!


----------



## Chels_girl (Aug 2, 2008)

I spend a lot on my dogs, just last month and this so far:
1 Large Dog Bed-$30.00
2 Small Dog Bed- $30.00
Missing Link 1lbs bag-$25.00
Assorted Treats for Training- $10.00 (so far)
Chewies and hard treats- $25.00
Dog Biscuits-$7.00 
New Collar for Keeva- $15.00
Fencing for Porch-$60.00
Zukes Joint Health Treats- $15.00 a bag, need new bag.

And that is just what I can think of right now, and I'm about to go buy more toys here very soon. That's for four dogs in about a month and a half. Not counting the $400 plus I'm looking at for Vet visits. Keeva needs shots, Kali, Syd and Mylee needs boosters. Mylee needs to have her thyroid tested, possible medication too.


----------



## msdizzydolores (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your responses. I will read through them all and respond in the next day or so.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I think the first year was pretty hard on my pocket book, even though Kit came already spayed and had her shots UTD plus microchip. It was just because I had never owned a dog, so I had nothing at all - no toys, no leashes, harnesses, collars, dog bowls, etc.

The first year, in addition to food, there was...
adoption fee - $250
first vet exam - $80
dewormer - $30?
rabies shot - $20?
dog bowls
toys 
collar
leash
harness
obedience class - $70
life jacket (no, that's not fluff - she can't swim without one because she sinks) - $30
more shots (boosters mostly)
a suspected UTI (turned out to be nothing) - $80

Upkeep is a lot less:
Kit is 40lbs and eats 2 cups of Wellness per day. So a $45 bag lasts us about 3 months. Not bad, but not super cheap either.
Flea meds (no heartworm here to worry about)
Routine shots like bordatella ~ $100/year with vet visit

And then there are added expenses because I like to do fun stuff with my dog:
agility class - $90/six weeks (ongoing)
disc class $70
x-rays to confirm that she's healthy enough to do agility and disc ~ $300
discs ~ $100
agility equipment
agility trial entry fees (eventually, not yet)
disc contest entry fees (luckily not common and usually cheap)
...the list goes on.

Be sure to budget a little extra for special treats. I often pick up some cheese or other cheap high-value treats when I'm at the grocery store. Occasionally you'll want to spoil your dog with a smoked bone or something similar. I usually get something nice for Kit (fluff, not necessities) about once a month or so, just because I love her so much.

Lately Kit has been winning quite a few toys and treats when we enter disc contests, so that helps a bit. I've been extremely lucky in that we have not run into any health issues yet (knock on wood). I keep waiting for that shoe to drop, and I watch her every move carefully. It's bound to happen at some point, and personally, I wouldn't own a dog if I didn't have savings to pay for that sort of thing. JMO. My impression is that vet bills can really be crippling if the dog has certain health issues.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

pandakins said:


> $300?? I adopted Crea in 2008 at my shelter for $90 and that includes getting spayed and all of her shots.



Mine was $250, and she was an adult. Puppies were $300-$350 at the adoption place. It's not like it doesn't go towards a good cause anyway, and now that I've had her a while, I would pay 10x's the amount for another dog like her.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I think you have to be prepared, somehow, for vet bills. Not so much the routine ones but the unexpected. Trust me, I know this from experience. We don't have alot of money but we have a credit card that only pays for our internet, we keep aol on that bill because it keeps that card usable. I usually have three dogs and it can take alot just for routine vet care...routine can vary, by the way. We have a dog that is prone to ear infections. We've done very well for the last two years by being careful what we give him but the first couple years was hit or miss and we spent alot in ear checking at the vets, meds, etc. Now, it's supplements and food that costs us, which is no big deal but we plan for it.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

msdizzydolores said:


> I say this because if I get the dog I truly want (Mastiff) I know vet bills will be something I will probably struggle with. I'm just being honest. I've always had dogs growing up so this will be my first time having a dog on my own...and if I get a dog who turns out to not be healthy, the vet bills will scare me silly. Something I shouldn't worry about...but it's hard not to.


It's all up to the dog. If I was concerned about cost I likely wouldn't be looking at a mastiff. Huge dogs cost more to feed and everything else about them, and it's easy to get a dog that will have health issues.

Toy are only as expensive as you want them to be. My dogs are happy playing with a stick, pine cone, an old shoe, as they are playing with a $20 toy.

I have had free mutts that cost me almost nothing over their lives, and some that cost thousands, Hope, the GSD in the pic below has cost about 3-4 thousand in vet bills her first full year with me, and may cost more in the future. Kaya the other dog, will likely cost me nothing in vet bills in the future other than regular check ups and vaccinations.

From my experience medium sized working breed dog mixes seem to be better bets as far as health and low cost goes.


----------



## msdizzydolores (Jul 18, 2010)

Althea said:


> We just adopted a puppy from a shelter and that was three hundred dollars alone. We have also gone to the vet for twice so far, he is only 12 weeks and that has been about 250 dollars. His heartguard is 8 dollars a month and his frontline is 18 dollars a month. He has to go back in 2 weeks for a lyme vaccine and that is about a 60 dollar visit. And then two weeks after that for the rest of his boosters. We spend about 50 dollars a month on Blue Buffalo, and it has lasted pretty much the whole month he has been here.
> Mastiffs are much more expensive obviously, since there so large.
> And I know there are more qualified people to answer. Oh toys....I dont even know what we have spent.


All of the dogs I’ve looked at on petfinder.com have adoption fees. When I first started looking at rescues/shelters I was upset about the adoption fee. But then I started researching more and realized all of the expenses that go into taking care of these babies and I started to feel better about that.
And I’ve kind of backed off the Mastiff bit for now. I’ve been wanting one for 3-4 years, but after reading what I have and considering my limited budget until I find a higher paying job, I’ve come to piece with actually having a mixed breed medium dog. And thank you for your response. It means a lot!!


PandaBear said:


> O.K cost of a dog varies alot with where you live, and what size dog do you have. If you want a mastiff I suggest you to get it from a reputable breeder. The puppies do tend to be much more expensive than from a local news paper-ad, but you can save big time, later on. For example I purchased my bichon frise from a very reputable breeder he did cost me 1800$ but he has not been sick a day of his life, and has a wonderfull temperment. My best friend purchased a bichon from a local ad the dog has tremendous allergies to the point that all of the hair had to be cut off in order to give the treatment. Now she has to pay 50$ a month for meds plus the dog has to be on a special diet that costs 80$ month. Mastiffs are known for their joint and eye issues so a reputable breeder is a must.You will have some one time costs such as the dog bowls, leashes, collars,crate, dog bed. I think that all of the things listed you can get under 200$ crate being the most expensive due to the size. then there ate dot trainnning lessons that can run from 150$ and up. then there are vet fees my vet charges you 40 dollars per check up, if I remeber correctly basic puppy vaccienes that includes pavro and distemper costs 40$ times that by three, 15$for rabies, and 35$ for kennel cough. Then 250$ for big dog neuter/300 for spay. And then there are flea meds which cost 37$ for 3 month supply and then HW meds cost 42$ for 6 moths for a big dog.And then there is food and that depends on the dog and your choise. Here are some links http://www.aspca.org/adoption/pet-care-costs.html http://www.mastiff.org/


And I live in the Northeast/Mid-Atlantic area. I live in the burbs, about 20 minutes outside of Philly. And I’m not going to get the Mastiff. It’s my heart’s desire, but thinking about the costs, the hip problems and such, it would be better to get a mixed breed dog who won’t have issues climbing stairs and as many health issues. 
And that is AWESOME about your baby. I’m so happy to hear how healthy he is. And I wish more people would research where they purchase their dogs/puppies from. These backyard breeders, puppy mills and pet stores are the devil. People trust them and don’t realize the heartache they are doing to endure with these sick dogs/puppies. 
I do have a .PDF of that pet care costs from the ASPCA and another site, so thank you for posting it. Depending on the dog/breed, those figures can be higher or lower. I need to stop freaking out about the higher numbers when it might not pertain to me at all. I won’t know until I’m in it!
WOW. You really gave me a detailed breakdown. Thanks! I have the Petfinder Bible, the Dog Breed Bible, and a ton of other sources and those figures are about on par with what I will get ready to spend once I get approval to adopt. But I don’t want to do that yet…I’ve not heard back from the lady about getting an adoption application…



Jacksons Mom said:


> I haven't found it to be terribly putting a dent in my bank account... I have a small 15lb dog though. So I can buy a $14 5.5lb bag of food and it can last us over a month. He gets bully sticks and they're around $35 for 10 of the really long thick ones... that lasts us around 2 months... however, I also buy Jackson a whole lot of unecessary things LOL.. he does not need more than 1 collar in reality but we've got about 10 piled up, ha. He's got 3 different harnesses, and basically a ton of stuff that is not needed but I have a serious shopping problem! Ha. I think I was definitely spending the most when I first got him... as a puppy those first vet visits can be expensive. Also earlier this year he came up limping and we had a surprise $350 vet visit with x-rays, bloodwork, etc. So things come up... but to me it's soo worth it.


You made me feel a lot better reading this. I make a minimal salary, have a mortgage + association fees, utilities and student loans…and all of that and a dog has my stomach in knots. I know I will be okay financially, but I don’t want to squeak by and have to do the unthinkable: give up my baby should I no longer be able to support both of us. I have solutions in mind about my loans to get them consolidated and dropping unnecessary services on cable and cell phone. I am willing sacrifice those things in order to have my doggy companionship. *smiles*
And yes, a smaller dog is a lot cheaper to take care of…I keep hearing that. But, small dogs aren’t me. BIG DOGS are LOL But I’ve decided I will take whatever dog is available, especially if it’s a medium size dog. And that is so funny…LOL that’s my biggest fear too, OVERSPENDING on my baby…I will spoil them if I don’t watch it. But they are worth it because of all of the benefits that they bring to us.
Awwww is he okay now? I will definitely make sure I get pet insurance…I was against it at first and thought I would just sock some away in a savings account…I’m still on the fence about this…but once I cancel my short term disability insurance at work, that will pay for the pet insurance monthly. And you are right…this is going to soooo be worth it!!!!



LDMomma said:


> We have two small breed dogs so our costs are going to be different than yours. We spent roughly 4K the first year on our two doggies- a lot was fluff though. Some of the common expenses:
> Pet Insurance 150.00 per year/per dog
> Puppy Shots/Spay 363.40 per dog
> other vet fees 600.00 per dog (ear infections, teeth removal, vaccine reaction, bacterial infection)
> ...


That’s not too bad for two dogs in one year. WOW. Do you mind me asking what insurance you have? Thank you for your reply!!!!


----------



## msdizzydolores (Jul 18, 2010)

poodleholic said:


> There's nothing wrong with you! lol Getting a dog is a major responsibility and requires a strong committment to remain responsible for the lifetime of the dog. Here's an example of a breakdown of initial costs, and then annual costs: http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2106&aid=1543
> Scroll down to see the breakdown chart.
> Keep in mind that the more your dog weighs, the more everything costs, from neuter/spay to the food requirements. It's going to cost a LOT more for everything for a Mastiff than for a small or medium size dog.


THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. I feel so overwhelmed and reading negative stuff online is making me feel I’m not up to this.
I remember when I first started looking into seriously getting a dog last year this time, I was on a few forums and a few newbie’s asked this question and were basically told if they are asking questions about financials now that they obviously couldn’t afford a pet and did not need to add to the problem of adopting a dog not being able to afford it and turning it over where it would eventually be put to sleep; obtaining a dog from a breeder and contributing to the pet overpopulation, etc. etc. It kind of turned me off after reading these things and made me start doubting I can do this…when I know that I can.
Thank you again for making me see I am acting normal and that questioning myself and my decision is a part of the normal process!!! 


pandakins said:


> $300?? I adopted Crea in 2008 at my shelter for $90 and that includes getting spayed and all of her shots.


AWESOME. I wonder how shelters and rescues come up with the fees they ask for when adopting? I’ve seen fees ranging from $75-$400. And I’m looking to adopt from Double Dog Rescue South (Last Chance Highway show on Animal Planet) but I’ve not heard from Shelly about an application yet. If I don’t hear from her about the 5 prospects I was interested in, I will go back to looking at my local shelters/rescues!! 


melaka said:


> I've easily spent $1k on Buffy in the first four months that I've had her (including the donation for rescuing her), and I even had a hand-me-down crate. Hopefully the costs will slow down now that she has all her puppy shots/spaying done and obedience classes paid for.
> Buffy was also $350 from a rescue, but $100 will be refunded now that I've had her spayed (the price of them doing it was included in the adoption fee, but I opted to have my own vet do it instead). It also included her first set of shots and first de-worming, both done before I got her. It did seem a little high to me but it's a nonprofit that has to foster/board all of its pets and that rescues a lot of animals, some with serious health issues, so I didn't mind the higher price (and it seemed cheap after looking at a $1600 Boston Terrier from a reputable breeder =P).


WOW. Is that normal so early or is that standard for within the first year? But as you said, that does include the adoption fee…so that would seem about right. I’m wondering if I can find a second hand crate. I will have to look when I’m done responding to everyone LOL
And has everyone sent their pet to obedience training? And where? My Clinical Director’s wife owns her own training company and my direct boss has used her and LOVED HER. So if I can’t do it myself, I will hire her…she only lives 30 secs up the road from me…so that’s a bonus!!! 
Can I ask why you chose to have your vet spay her? That’s very interesting since most people would just allow the vet who assists the rescue/shelter do it. Is there something I don’t know or understand? If you don’t mind explaining I would greatly appreciate it!!!
And I agree. I just do not feel right about buying a dog from a breeder when there are so many beautiful unwanted babies who already need homes. I do see why many do go the breeder route…especially when it comes to health issues. So I don’t blame them. But if I can get a good healthy mixed breed dog at a fraction of the cost or a full breed dog from a rescue, I’m going that route.



jess4525 said:


> We adopted Cam from a local shelter in June of 2009 and the adoption fee was $100.00. We also spent about $250 for the crate, bed, food and toys etc. His first vet visit was about $120.
> He's on frontline which is about $40 for 3 months, and heartworm medicine which is $32 for 6 months. As for toys, we've spent ALOT on toys over the past 16 months, but I have found he likes my husbands old socks the best!


Thank you. I greatly appreciating you taking the time to post to my ramble LOL And be careful about the socks, I don’t want to see him on “MY DOG ATE WHAT?” on Animal Planet hehehe 


Chels_girl said:


> I spend a lot on my dogs, just last month and this so far:
> 1 Large Dog Bed-$30.00 2 Small Dog Bed- $30.00 Missing Link 1lbs bag-$25.00
> Assorted Treats for Training- $10.00 (so far) Chewies and hard treats- $25.00
> Dog Biscuits-$7.00 New Collar for Keeva- $15.00
> ...


Thank you for your post! If you ask me, that’s really good for 4 dogs and one month. I think I’m going to be ok on my less than stellar salary with one dog. You all have made me feel a lot better about that. I just need to make better choices about where I spend and get myself on a budget… 


MacGruber said:


> Mine was $250, and she was an adult. Puppies were $300-$350 at the adoption place. It's not like it doesn't go towards a good cause anyway, and now that I've had her a while, I would pay 10x's the amount for another dog like her.


Thank you for your reply. And your adoption fee is about standard for adoptions fees from everything I’ve seen in the past few months. I really do not want a puppy, but if I have, I want one closer to a year or two old. And you are so correct…when I started seeing for myself what these organizations who don’t get federal or local funding for, put out for these dogs total care…that amount seemed so little and of little significance to me!! It’s worth it, and once I do get approved for adoption, I will be volunteering, fostering and contributing either financially or with help with needed supplies! 


InkedMarie said:


> I think you have to be prepared, somehow, for vet bills. Not so much the routine ones but the unexpected. Trust me, I know this from experience. We don't have alot of money but we have a credit card that only pays for our internet, we keep aol on that bill because it keeps that card usable. I usually have three dogs and it can take alot just for routine vet care...routine can vary, by the way. We have a dog that is prone to ear infections. We've done very well for the last two years by being careful what we give him but the first couple years was hit or miss and we spent alot in ear checking at the vets, meds, etc. Now, it's supplements and food that costs us, which is no big deal but we plan for it.


 Thank you for your response! And yes, I’m trying not to think about vet bills, but I know it’s a reality that I need to start accepting! I need to stop watching all of these animal pet shows and surgeries costing $15-30k. I couldn’t believe it. Once family actually put this $30k on all of their credit cards and are in debt for only 2 surgeries. But they loved their dog that much. WOW! It’s seeing things like this that make me wonder what I would or wouldn’t do and that scare me…I know their case isn’t typical but it sure scared the crap out of me.
And that is my plan…getting my college alumni card paid off (I have a balance on it of $2k) and using that for all of my pet needs or emergencies. And that is my goal, to plan ahead, stay on top of my dogs health needs, so I can be prepared. I just wish I made more money…$35k with a Master’s degree is killing me. But looking for a job in this economy is a risk I’m not 100% willing to commit to…even though I really need and want to make more…


----------



## msdizzydolores (Jul 18, 2010)

TxRider said:


> It's all up to the dog. If I was concerned about cost I likely wouldn't be looking at a mastiff. Huge dogs cost more to feed and everything else about them, and it's easy to get a dog that will have health issues.
> Toy are only as expensive as you want them to be. My dogs are happy playing with a stick, pine cone, an old shoe, as they are playing with a $20 toy.
> I have had free mutts that cost me almost nothing over their lives, and some that cost thousands, Hope, the GSD in the pic below has cost about 3-4 thousand in vet bills her first full year with me, and may cost more in the future. Kaya the other dog, will likely cost me nothing in vet bills in the future other than regular check ups and vaccinations.
> From my experience medium sized working breed dog mixes seem to be better bets as far as health and low cost goes.


Thank you too for your response! And you hit the nail on the head…because of the costs, I’ve decided to be smarter with my choice and want to adopt a mix breed medium or small dog. And I’m not into toy dogs…You just confirmed why I’m making positive strides to get a medium to smaller sized mixed baby. I was a Mastiff snob and wasn’t going to settle for any less…as if they are the epitome of divinity…but I got a wakeup call real quick watching Last Chance Highway…and seeing a live video of Animal Control gassing stray dogs!!!







Xie said:


> Vet bills are going to vary. I hesitate to give numbers because I'm in the northeast and our vet costs are much higher than most other areas. I will say you are going to pay the same as any owner for the puppy vaccines because those don't go by weight.
> Pet insurance - well, there are varying opinions. I do have insurance on my dogs and this is another instance where a giant breed gets you. IMO there are really only two companies worth looking at and that is Embrace and PetPlan. They both charge more for "select" breeds. The breed list is basically every type of giant breed dog. This is true of all insurance companies though. For my peace of mind it was worth getting because I know I'm covered if something like bloat or hip dysplasia were to happen (both very common for giant breeds). Mastiffs also have some of there own health issues on top of those two and you should look into that and if you go with a breeder over a rescue make sure the parents were both properly health tested.
> It's just something that can really vary. My one girl has by and large been very healthy and hasn't cost me anything beyond normal pet care. My other girl had bad UTIs until she went through her first heat and cost significantly more. Both are from respected and responsible breeders but there is never any guarantee that you will have a perfect dog though you go to a good breeder so that you can at least stack the odds in your favor.


I too live in the NE as I mentioned in an earlier reply and I’ve heard how expensive it is to take care of pets in this region. And pet insurance…thank you for mentioning this in your post, too. I keep getting mixed opinions about it; some telling us to get it others saying to save your money on your own, it’s not worth it. But I’d rather be safe and pay the $10-? A month just to be safe in case I need it. Thanks for your post. It means a lot!


GottaLuvMutts said:


> Be sure to budget a little extra for special treats. I often pick up some cheese or other cheap high-value treats when I'm at the grocery store. Occasionally you'll want to spoil your dog with a smoked bone or something similar. I usually get something nice for Kit (fluff, not necessities) about once a month or so, just because I love her so much.
> Lately Kit has been winning quite a few toys and treats when we enter disc contests, so that helps a bit. I've been extremely lucky in that we have not run into any health issues yet (knock on wood). I keep waiting for that shoe to drop, and I watch her every move carefully. It's bound to happen at some point, and personally, I wouldn't own a dog if I didn't have savings to pay for that sort of thing. JMO. My impression is that vet bills can really be crippling if the dog has certain health issues.


And that is what I will be working on soon, a budget before I even get approved to adopt. I will start trimming back on some things (downgrade cable to a lower tier –I will miss Animal Planet…but I need to stop watching so much television anyway). Thank God you’ve had no health issues with her. Thank you for your response.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

msdizzydolores said:


> Can I ask why you chose to have your vet spay her? That’s very interesting since most people would just allow the vet who assists the rescue/shelter do it. Is there something I don’t know or understand? If you don’t mind explaining I would greatly appreciate it!!!


Ugh I wrote out a long reply and it just went poof. Anyway, I chose to get her spayed by my own vet mostly because it's closer to where I live and work and I have been going there for years with my cats. I just liked the idea of it being close by in case something happened, and that I've had good experiences with them in the past. In the end it will cost $60 more, which seemed worth it to me. Not to mention that Buffy got car sick in the 10 minute or so car ride home from her surgery, so I'm glad that the ride from picking her up wasn't even longer.


----------



## msdizzydolores (Jul 18, 2010)

melaka said:


> Ugh I wrote out a long reply and it just went poof. Anyway, I chose to get her spayed by my own vet mostly because it's closer to where I live and work and I have been going there for years with my cats. I just liked the idea of it being close by in case something happened, and that I've had good experiences with them in the past. In the end it will cost $60 more, which seemed worth it to me. Not to mention that Buffy got car sick in the 10 minute or so car ride home from her surgery, so I'm glad that the ride from picking her up wasn't even longer.


That happened to me earlier when replying to everyone, so I had to open a WORD document and cut and paste 9 pages here! Sorry! And I understand your decision. Thanks again.
I'm still waiting to hear back from Shelly...if I don't, I will be checking rescues and shelters in my area...


----------



## LDMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

msdizzydolores said:


> That’s not too bad for two dogs in one year. WOW. Do you mind me asking what insurance you have? Thank you for your reply!!!!


We have Petplan.


----------



## jboboxer (Jul 9, 2009)

I know this has been over a month, but I just recently calculated how much I spend in a year on my dog and it's about 800 dollars and I cut almost every corner I can without taking away from her health.

I feed her taste of wild and wellness, which comes out to about 600 or so dollars a year. Studies have shown most shots last 7 to 15 years if not life, so I don't give all those shots like bordetella yearly like some do. She's covered for distemper/parvo and a few more for life, which you can do blood test if you don't believe the studies, better than giving your dog shots that are going to make them sick.
So the only shot I give her is rabies once every 3 years. I give her sentinel for both flea and heartworm prevention, which comes out to about 230 dolllars a year.

The first 2 years and probably the last two years are by far the most expensive years, but in between for a 50 pound dog for me it's

600 for food and some vitamins (e, fish oil...etc)
70 dollar vet once a year
130 for flea/heartworm prevention
Total = 800 dollars

Most of the toys are purchased when she was a puppy and once every 3 years she gets a shot, which is minimal, so I would still say about 800 dollars on average each year.

It's honestly way more expensive than I originally thought. I guess it's because I've seen so many poor people with dogs...or am I alone?


----------



## sunnilove (May 4, 2010)

i would save everyones right averaging here on price
but i can tell you in the last 4 weeks ive spent about 250 on flea medications sprays ect


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Althea said:


> We just adopted a puppy from a shelter and that was three hundred dollars alone. We have also gone to the vet for twice so far, he is only 12 weeks and that has been about 250 dollars. His heartguard is 8 dollars a month and his frontline is 18 dollars a month. He has to go back in 2 weeks for a lyme vaccine and that is about a 60 dollar visit. And then two weeks after that for the rest of his boosters. We spend about 50 dollars a month on Blue Buffalo, and it has lasted pretty much the whole month he has been here.
> 
> Mastiffs are much more expensive obviously, since there so large.
> 
> And I know there are more qualified people to answer. Oh toys....I dont even know what we have spent.


Big difference from old school to now is that dogs were treated more like dogs and now they are treated definitely like family. Like anything else there are Vets that are unscrupulous so aside from the normal costs raising through the years there are always some that will take advantage of the family member type program and play on feelings. We have a vet in our area that charges an office charge on dogs that come in for boarding etc and also pushes unecessary shots etc. I did not read whole thread so this might be a repeat of stuff already here.


----------



## Darcystheone (Apr 30, 2008)

We just adopted , $200 fee. 
Her spay will cost around the $300 range (100 back from adoption)
Just spent $160 yesterday for a check up and her bordetella. 
her puppy food is $70 for a large bag (don't remember size) should last us about a month. (innova)

treats are what caught me off guard tbh. Our older dogs has toys and treats, but b/c shes not in training really she doesn't get treats to the extent that the puppy requires. $3 a bag for liver treats, and I use them for sit, going potty outside, etc etc. it actually really adds up. And of course with a new puppy, comes harnesses, (or collars what ever you prefer), leashes , toys galore to off set chewing on my stuff, lol. 
I can honestly say I have spent around $200 in the first week on toys, treats and her harness/leash combo...


----------



## alwynO (Sep 20, 2013)

Taking care of a dog is more than just a ton of work; it can cost you a lot of cash. This is specifically true if you get the pet at an early age. You will need cash to pay for all the pet’s shots to keep them alive, and it costs a lot of cash to purchase that costly dog food. , but owning a pet that loves you is always worth it. Learn more at: Pet Care.


----------



## swack (Nov 10, 2012)

One factor that I have not noticed anyone else mention is boarding. This is something that can be VERY costly very quickly. 

It depends a lot on area but in my experience for a large/giant breed $30- per night is about average. Factoring in that you can only pickup or drop off during odd times, you can count on adding at least a day onto either end of the stay. 

Basically what I am getting at is if you travel st all, say a 1 week vacation a year, that's an added $250 onto the cost of the trip. Just something to think about.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

For my 75ib dog,a food like Pro-plan would be about $32.00 a month,and the next up Taste of the wild costs $60.00 for 5 weeks. blue Buffulo costs about $70.00 a month.
So If feed him taste of the wild he would cost about $900-$1000 a year,counting one vet visit,one pack of flea medicine,treats and maybe one dog toy,poop bags and a leash. It could be more then that,this is counting that I`m lucky that year,he often needs another vet visit as well,also boarding.
Now taking into how many times I moved and pet deposit and add another $300 every two years.
He's a bit cheaper now but I lost a couple hundred dollars in stuff from damage by him.

I don't bring him to groomers or give him heart worm medicine(its colder here),no fence,very basic grooming tools and houshold medicine,I don't bath him,or give him vitamins outside of food(vitamins can be pricey though My Newfie did need them)

Training classes are very overpriced, $100-$300 for a beginners obedience class. I know recommenced doing basic obedience at home,and socializing your dog yourself if your able to.

Once a dog is at the end of the line,vet bills will sky rocket,suddenly the dog costs $3000 a year in vet visits,medicine,check ups,X-rays,and the final Euthanasia and cremation.


----------



## Pbear (Jul 4, 2013)

Looks like everyone covered the pet costs pretty well. One thing I wanted to add was that I "saved" a lot of money by using my credit card rewards to purchase items from Amazon. If you have credit cards, it may be worth looking into the rewards program. Oliver's dad and I had a combined $300-$400 to spend on the necessities like a crate, dog bed, food bowls, etc. Still using the rewards to buy his bags of food!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

The first year will cost you the most. Especially if you get a puppy. The initial purchases can be costly, but you don't have to buy them all the time. For example: bed, crate, leash, collar, etc.

Also there are generally more vet appointments in the first year for a puppy. After that it's just normal costs that you budget in every month. We have a 10-month-old Rottweiler/Boxer and here is approximately what we've spent in the past 8 months:

$75 crate
$125 beds (3) - We have one in her crate and one in the living room and she has destroyed one.
$150 leashes, collars, food dishes, brushes etc.
$250 toys & treats
$200 flea/tick prevention
$175 vaccinations
$350 spay
$75 vet check up because of rash
$800 food (1 big $75 bag doesn't last a month)
$250 obedience classes
$150 boarding

I'm sure there is more that I'm forgetting! So that's a total of $2600 in 8 months so it works out to be about $325/month, which sounds about right. Not to mention the cost of buying the dog itself.

We really noticed the extra cost at first, but now not so much. The food is the most expensive thing and also the one thing you can't go without ;-)


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea things add up quickly! Our little guy has cost us a decent chunk already. We are going to get a second crate today I think too. It's been a week and we have spent about $400+ on him so far. Hopefully you realize going into it that it won't be cheap. Especially a puppy like previously mentioned. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

Wait until one of your dogs gets something like perianal fistula. That can easily go into a Mortgage payment PER Month for the first half a year and the sad thing is, people have completely unrealistic expectations of dog owners these days.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

One thing to consider (which has been mentioned, but I'll mention it again)....toys. Mine will play with sticks, and all manner of cheapie things, but when I buy them toys, I don't buy really cheap junk (ie: dollar store toys), just because I do worry about the chemicals and such in the making of them aren't necessarily as safe as one would think. At least pet store toys are more likely to be safe that way. Don't forget, every now and then you'll be out and about and go...OH, I want to get him a new bed, a new chew, a new....you name it lol. Though it may be $10 here and there, it does add up There are a lot of corners that can be cut, but just watch for the impulse/emotional purchase lol, it can really add up. (says the lady that went to get a new $5 ball for Dexter and walked out with a tug and a glow in the dark ball, totaling about $30)
For health care, it isn't just the big scary bills that can get ya, even some of those small ones can add up. Twice since Dexter came to stay with us he has torn a nail (not a dew claw, a regular one), I THINK on our deck boards when he turns fast I think they got stuck. Each time was about $120 to get it removed, one time he even got bandaged. We did get lucky that there was no infection, but I find unexpected multiple smaller costs smack me in the head as much as the single big ones. 
Something to consider when you get a pet neutered, or any other reason they are going under sedation. If there is anything else that may need to be done under sedation, try to get it done at the same time. For example we got quoted a price for getting neutering, we also called getting a price for getting dew claws removed. I can't remember exact numbers, but I recall it was MUCH cheaper to get them done at the same time since with the cost of the surgery, the anasthesiologist and the anasthesia were the most expensive part of it. An extra few minutes tacked onto the neutering surgery to snip dew claws rather than a full extra sedation on a different visit changes the numbers. Whether it is a dental cleaning, nail trimming whatever (if your dog needs sedation for these things) do it at the same time as the neuter, or whatever other reason your dog is being sedated, so long it is safe for them to be sedated that long. Also, doing things at the same time means less times the dog is being put under, and to me, that is a safer option as well as easier on the pocket book.


----------

